# Has anyone else taken an early pregnancy test?



## LyzRock (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi,

I'm on day 5 and couldn't wait any longer. I took a pregnancy today and it was negative. I read that you should wait until at least day 9. Has anyone done something similar and ended up being pregnant at a later date??


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

Is it day 5 after a 3 or 5 day transfer? I only ask because an embie is said to implant between 7 and 10 days post ec. It then needs a couple of days for hcg to build up to a level detectable.

Its totally possible that you have tested too early all you can do now is wait and either carry on testing daily or leave it a couple of days.

Don't lose hope you have until otd for than extra line to appear x


----------



## mamochka (May 23, 2013)

Ladies

I found this calculator helpful!

http://whenmybaby.com/implantation-hcg-calculator.php

Good luck!

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Oh i am famous for testing    been testing from day 4dp3dt. i have been testing everyday since, even tested 3 times today to see if i'd get good news,   last time i got a BFP from day 8, i think the reason being was because both my embies implanted. I was also reading last nite, that everyone is different and (as we know) and not everyone will get the corrected reading on the same days. Good luck xxx


----------



## shellymay (Jan 6, 2011)

LyzRock - there is a woman on this forum, but another thread that tested and it was negative. When she went into the clinic for her blood test - it came back positive. 

Please don't test - there is no value in doing so.

Mx


----------



## LyzRock (Jan 28, 2014)

Thank you so much for all your replies. You've given me hope again  
I am day 5 (now 6) of a 5 day transfer. I read that a lady took a pregnancy test on day 5 and she has twins, I was hoping the same as I had 2 embryos put back in.


----------



## simone546 (Dec 25, 2011)

Hiya, the negative then positive happened to me - don't do it to yourself! good luck xxx


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

I had a positive day 8 of a 3 day embie, it was twins I was carrying, though only have one baby. xxx


----------



## LyzRock (Jan 28, 2014)

It's so nice to talk to people that are going through the same thing. I know we are all different but any type of reinsurance gives you hope. I really want to do another test but after speaking to my husband we have decided to wait till Sunday, not sure if I can!!! Since doing the test yesterday I do feel that I'm less anxious today and more focused. I keep saying to myself 'if its meant to be, it's meant to be'


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

I was going to a wedding on day 8 after 5dt, tested that morning and knew I was pregnant!
So I had none of the champers on offer  I wanted to wait until my sister's birthday 3 days later, but was too curious. I still think you tested a bit early though babe, be patient and hang in there!
I 'felt pregnant' early on though, a bit dizzy and sick the minute it implanted...

When the hospital asked me at one scan how soon I'd known I was pg I told them the truth, and they said 'impossible' until I pointed out it was a 5 day FET. Maybe I educated someone, who knows 

Best of luck darling xx


----------



## LyzRock (Jan 28, 2014)

Broodychick, 
That's brilliant news!! Congratulations!!  
I convinced myself I was pregnant, that's why I had to do the test. I felt sick straight after the implant, then over the next few days I felt sick, light headed, headaches, tummy pains like a period pain and shooting pains round my belly button area. Only 4 more sleeps to go!!!


----------



## kmsingh (Jan 29, 2014)

I took a hpt at 4dp5dt on a 5 day single blast transfer and was negative

I tested on the afternoon of 5dp5dt and it came up positive, faint, but visible in natural light and have tested twice a day since and have come up positive, currently at 7dp5dt - I have beta on Sunday but still scared it will be negative.

since day 1 have only been taking progynova any pessaries since FET, transfer on lining less than 7 i think

this is our very first round and we are very worried it won't work out

we still have 8 blasts frozen

good luck to everyone


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Well done, you sound like me, serial tester,lol. xxx


----------



## helenff (Nov 16, 2008)

I am also a serial tester. I started about 8/9dp2dt with internet cheapies.

First one was complete blank,
Next day barely visible line
Next day slightly visible line - then I started spotting (surely too late for implantation if already have a positive??)
Next day it looked the same/fainter and I really panicked, assuming it was a chemical pregnancy.
Since then it has got slightly stronger but not by much. 
Today is test day, so 14dp2dt - I used the hospital stick and got a decent result - still fainter than control line but better than internet tests.

My point is, if I had waited, I wouldn't have panicked so much about the spotting or fainter lines. I still would've had the spotting though.
I could still miscarry/have chemical whatever, but we can't control that anyway. 
Maybe my mental health would've been better without the serial testing.

BUT no matter what, I know that I have no willpower. So you're best off not testing, but if you have to, then I understand.


----------



## LyzRock (Jan 28, 2014)

I haven't done a second test, trying so hard to wait till Sunday, which will be day 10.
Since taking the test and it being negative, I don't have any of the symptoms like I did before. Which makes me think it hasn't worked


----------



## Liz_76 (Dec 8, 2013)

My recommendation is to always use the First Response brand tests. They seem to be more sensitive. I got a positive on day 5 post transfer of 6 day blast. Best of luck. x.


----------



## fat_cassy (Jun 24, 2012)

I had a day 6 blast transferred and tested from 3 days after transfer - got a faint positive on day 5 and it kept getting stronger.

I like to do the tests personally it gets me ready for the phone call from the clinic - but I don't stress about the negative tests because that's what the blood test if for.

I say if you are comfortable with the chance of a false negative and wont stress about it then test away, but if you will panic then listen to the clinic and wait the 10 or so days required


----------

